# Cycle Returning...



## Nantucket (May 2, 2007)

I x-posted to the b-fing forum but haven't gotten any responses... what are the symptoms for your period returning (if any)... or does it just show up one day... the reason why I'm asking is because I usually get handfuls of hair in the shower but that has stopped and I've gotten really nauseous the last day or so.... is this common to the hormonal changes when period returns?... thanks mamas.


----------



## freeflykami (Mar 16, 2008)

Sure your not preggers ;0)
I got super dupper moody for like 2 weeks... then had mine. That was realy diffrent than what I had pre-baby. But my cycle was forever changed after the first.
Still haven't had mine again from the 2nd (10 months out), although I realy thought I was going to about a month ago. But I "hear" your cycle can change after each baby.


----------



## Nanethiel (May 21, 2008)

My period returned when my son was about 5 months old. I could tell something was happening, there was some sensation in my ovaries/tubes for a while (about 2 weeks) before it finally showed up one morning.

I was still pretty surprised though - and to be honest, I was also a bit disappointed - I had expectations based on what happened to other mamas and they went without it for a year or longer!

You might be onto something about the hair, at least that's how it happened with me. My hair started falling out when he was about 4 months. I did think due to hormonal changes in my body, and one month later my cycle returned.


----------



## keeptryst (Jan 12, 2008)

I got mine back just yesterday almost 10 months PP. A week or 10 days prior to that I had a little achy sensation in the tummy with some clear discharge which usually happens when I'm ovulating, and I knew I'd be seeing AF soon.

My hair stopped falling about 2 months ago.


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine returned around 8 months pp. I was so so tired, nauseated and crampy. I really thought I was pregnant, lol. then a couple days later doom day showed up.


----------



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

I got mine 3 months PP.







: And had NO idea it was comin' my way. Though my hair is falling out, but that started after... and it hasn't stopped falling out.


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

I wondered about the pregnant thing too.

My AF returned just after my daughter turned 1. I stopped losing hair when she was probably about 6 months old.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine returned just before 6 months PP. For 2 or 3 months I had patches of EWCM (egg-white cervical mucus) so I knew my body was gearing up to ovulate. If you have creamy/watery/egg-white cervical mucus it could be a sign that you body is trying to ovulate. I craved chocolate big time as well. I also get pretty bad ovulation pain and usually ovulate fairly soon after that so that is how I knew before I got my first PPAF. I'm still losing my hair at 9 months PP so that hasn't been any indication for me. You can start charting your cervical mucus to see if there is a pattern.


----------



## sagelove (May 29, 2004)

I had a feeling my cycle was about to return when I started getting heavy amts of EWCM for days at a time with really strong ovualtion pains. This happened for 2-3 months but with no period. At 8 mths pp, I noticed a small smt of bleeding out of the blue that lasted only 3 days, so I thought that might be my first period. About a month later I got a definite period, with mild cramping and backache with flow lasting about 5 days. Same thing happend the following month. So, that seems to be the story of my cycle returning so far. (I thought it would take much longer to return since we BF on demand day and night, with ds never having had slept through the night yet at almost 11 mo.) ETA, my face is breaking out much more now than in the early pp months or during pregnancy, so that is another sign. Also, many more mood swings--definitely hormonally related for me! I was much more even keeled the first few mths pp.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

i could tell my body was trying to cycle again for several months--i'd be crampy and bloaty but wouldn't get my period.

when it did return (just last week) it came right out of the blue. at least it felt like it! ds2 is now 26 months.


----------

